# excision of vaginal mesh



## bench

Hi Fellows,

I need your advise regarding this procedure. Patient had a pelvic floor repair before and now the mesh is protruding. The Surgeon excised the mesh through vaginal approach. MD office gave us a code of 57287 but I dont think this is proper because this is a revision for sling procedure. I can only come up with cpt code 57295 but I wanted to confirm with you guys maybe there is a more proper code and also this is not a medicare payable procedure. Please help. Thanks.


----------

